# PDs still good to work for?



## 9319

Any non CS PDs still have decent support from their community/admin? Mine is in the shitter and it’s going nowhere fast. Preferably as close to Boston as possible. Your thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## Quo Vadis

Go federal, or New Hampshire, or TX, SD, AL, TN, etc. 

Even if your local community and admin in MA support you doing your job, does the state legislature? Do the prosecutors? How vulnerable will you become in that climate?


----------



## AB7

Do any of the seasoned guys that have been on this job 20+ even want to be cops anymore? 

It’s one thing to have a job that is dangerous, relatively low pay, and exposes you to traumatic shitty things all the time. It’s quite another thing to imagine you could end up behind bars or getting sued for your house and other financial assets over a bullshit case that the city you work for won’t even back you on. 

Even worse, have you seen the quality of some people’s reports nowadays? Yeesh...


----------



## Sgt Jack

Quo Vadis said:


> Go federal, or New Hampshire, or TX, SD, AL, TN, etc.


Unfortunately for some of us, like myself we're at the point of no return. There's no way to start over in another state and be able to get a decent pension. Besides I tried that 4 years ago and it blew up with family among other things. I too wouldn't mind getting in a better agency. The non traditional agency that I landed at pays well but its a total dumpster fire. Plus the MPTC won't accept my academy so there's that


----------



## msw

If you are young, and want to be a cop, get out of a blue state and get to a solidly red city or county in a solidly red state. I would not even count on Texas being ok in the reasonably near future....... My prediction is that with its four largest cities already blue, demographics and math will turn the whole state blue soon. Of course, once Texas goes blue in a presidential election, we will never see another Republican president again, so it may not matter where you are.


----------



## RodneyFarva

AB7 said:


> Even worse, have you seen the quality of some people's reports nowadays? Yeesh...


Most of my reports consist mainly of smiley emojis written in "Neon Carrot" crayon, although I switch it up from time to time with "Outrageous Orange" to keep the Sgt on his toes.


----------



## Roy Fehler

Marlborough recently got rid of CS, decent department but the base pay is horrendous.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Roy Fehler said:


> Marlborough recently got rid of CS, decent department but the base pay is horrendous.


Its a good department, alot of young blood there The chief is a good guy. They have tons and tons of details, overtime. Some promotion now and then but they do have a good amount of specialty positions like traffic, schools, community policing, and investigations and so on.


----------



## 9319

Thanks all.

I have 10+ years already with the state system. I would also need a place with GREAT detail potential (currently taking home $110,000ish without breaking a sweat.) Looks like I’m just stuck, o well. Only about 25 more years to go.


----------



## WMA7787

110k without a sweat? eh, assuming you're a patrolman id say your spending quite a bit of time in the road.


----------



## j809

Javert said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I have 10+ years already with the state system. I would also need a place with GREAT detail potential (currently taking home $110,000ish without breaking a sweat.) Looks like I'm just stuck, o well. Only about 25 more years to go.


Don't know many state jobs outside msp and epo that can make that kind of $$ without breaking a sweat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF3424

Javert said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I have 10+ years already with the state system. I would also need a place with GREAT detail potential (currently taking home $110,000ish without breaking a sweat.) Looks like I'm just stuck, o well. Only about 25 more years to go.


We max out at 110 but you DO NOT want to come to the city.


----------



## AB7

USAF3424 said:


> We max out at 110 but you DO NOT want to come to the city.


Well that only leaves 9/10 Massachusetts cities to guess.


----------



## felony

Quo Vadis said:


> Go federal, or New Hampshire, or TX, SD, AL, TN, etc.
> 
> Even if your local community and admin in MA support you doing your job, does the state legislature? Do the prosecutors? How vulnerable will you become in that climate?


Aside from Texas and New Hampshire, all those states pay shit for LE. Good luck trying to go Fed. If an agency is hiring, it takes between 2-3 years from application period. Plus, unless you're a vet good luck, you will just sit on the list. Also, fed usually requires mobility agreement. Which means, your wife will divorce you when you have to move every 5 years until you finally get a region you want. Not to mention age requirement.

Almost all cities and towns are in the same boat. If this screwed up legislation passes the governor's desk then no matter where you work in this state you're fucked.


----------



## Quo Vadis

felony said:


> Aside from Texas and New Hampshire, all those states pay shit for LE.


That is true. (Have you seen what TBI pays? Ouch!) Then again, cost of living is lower, and sometimes much lower, than it is in southern New England, and depending on location, for some people there can be additional benefits, such as better weather, big mountains, etc. Not working for a state/municipality that wants to stab you in the back is kind of a big one, too.



> Good luck trying to go Fed. If an agency is hiring, it takes between 2-3 years from application period. Plus, unless you're a vet good luck, you will just sit on the list. Also, fed usually requires mobility agreement. Which means, your wife will divorce you when you have to move every 5 years until you finally get a region you want. Not to mention age requirement.


I know you didn't mean me specifically, but in fact I did have good luck going fed. In my mid twenties, I left a New England PD and became a special agent. I was not a military vet, and I had no graduate degrees.

Only a short time later, I moved to exactly (and I mean EXACTLY) where I wanted to be, with the future option (but not the obligation) to move around if I want. Actions I take in my official capacity and in accordance with my duties are beyond the reach of state law, which is a benefit in these times. The job is awesome, and very friendly to a good work/life balance. It's not balls-to-the-wall running lights and siren from call to call, but if you're into that these days, you're definitely an avid risk taker. I like investigations, so it's a good fit.

Caveats: My experience is definitely not typical, and I attribute that to whole lot of luck. Also, my initial hiring process was over 2 years long. I know for sure that some people are hired within a year, however.

If anyone wants to make the jump, and hasn't reached the 37 yoa cutoff, I suggest looking into a CBP OFO position. It'll stop the clock for retirement purposes, and they have multiple locations in the area. I don't think it's a great job, but it can be a useful stepping stone, and some people like it. If you're really desperate to get your foot in the federal door, BOP will also stop the clock. A lot of CBP and BOP officers go on to better federal LE jobs.


----------



## IamTheDude

Javert said:


> Any non CS PDs still have decent support from their community/admin? Mine is in the shitter and it's going nowhere fast. Preferably as close to Boston as possible. Your thoughts? Thank you.


South of Boston had "get out of CS trend" a few years back... sadly what i've been hearing is politics has taken a hold in these places and "identity politics" is infiltrating these places. In particular I heard of an officer with minimal time on (who was hired as a Non-CS officer) and it was made a point to promote this person for "diversity".

Non-CS = if you are white male, wear black face and wig and call yourself a black tranny... you'll be a Chief in no time.


----------



## felony

Quo Vadis said:


> That is true. (Have you seen what TBI pays? Ouch!) Then again, cost of living is lower, and sometimes much lower, than it is in southern New England, and depending on location, for some people there can be additional benefits, such as better weather, big mountains, etc. Not working for a state/municipality that wants to stab you in the back is kind of a big one, too.
> 
> I know you didn't mean me specifically, but in fact I did have good luck going fed. In my mid twenties, I left a New England PD and became a special agent. I was not a military vet, and I had no graduate degrees.
> 
> Only a short time later, I moved to exactly (and I mean EXACTLY) where I wanted to be, with the future option (but not the obligation) to move around if I want. Actions I take in my official capacity and in accordance with my duties are beyond the reach of state law, which is a benefit in these times. The job is awesome, and very friendly to a good work/life balance. It's not balls-to-the-wall running lights and siren from call to call, but if you're into that these days, you're definitely an avid risk taker. I like investigations, so it's a good fit.
> 
> Caveats: My experience is definitely not typical, and I attribute that to whole lot of luck. Also, my initial hiring process was over 2 years long. I know for sure that some people are hired within a year, however.
> 
> If anyone wants to make the jump, and hasn't reached the 37 yoa cutoff, I suggest looking into a CBP OFO position. It'll stop the clock for retirement purposes, and they have multiple locations in the area. I don't think it's a great job, but it can be a useful stepping stone, and some people like it. If you're really desperate to get your foot in the federal door, BOP will also stop the clock. A lot of CBP and BOP officers go on to better federal LE jobs.


Glad things worked out for you. Yes, I wasn't saying"you" exactly just pointing out topics in your post. I am too old to move on, I am in my mid 30's. As far as moving west, south, north etc, the pay is less along with cost of living. However, food, gas and your existing debt all remain the same. So, if you're struggling here you will sink there.

So you work for CBP Office of Field operations?


----------



## Quo Vadis

felony said:


> So you work for CBP Office of Field operations?


Uh, nope; never have, and wouldn't want to. What gave you that idea? I thought I said I liked my job! (In all seriousness, some people actually like being CBPOs.) I'm a special agent (1811, criminal investigator, you get the picture), and have been since I got on with the feds.

CBP OFO, like BOP, can be a good foot in the door to the federal retirement system; they hire faster than most 1811/special agent positions. Once you're in, you can plan your next move without having to worry about aging out at 37.

Sounds like you have your mind made up, and doubtless you have good reasons, but in your mid thirties it's not necessarily too late.

Below, I listed some advantages of the 1811 life, for anyone interested. Please note that some agencies are better than others (don't become a USSS agent unless you hate yourself; and no, I haven't worked for them either).

- Plainclothes and unmarked take home 
- Good training; plenty of free ammo
- No shift work 
- Generally, motivated and successful colleagues who know what they're doing
- Excellent work/life balance 
- High degree of autonomy and freedom
- Varied and interesting case work
- No chasing BS on the radio 
- No having to deal with state and county prosecutors, unless you really want to
- Occasional travel, if you want it
- Out of the public eye
- 20 year retirement (50 yoa minimum) or 25 year/no age limit 
- No TSA BS at the airport 
- A bunch of other stuff I missed


----------



## Kilvinsky

CBP? OFO? BOP?

Sorry, I don't speak Gubment. But the job sounds very attractive. Though, I'm WICKED old.


----------



## CCCSD

j809 said:


> Don't know many state jobs outside msp and epo that can make that kind of $$ without breaking a sweat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Constable. You get to be an SSPO and your own take home car!


----------



## Goose

Kilvinsky said:


> CBP? OFO? BOP?
> 
> Sorry, I don't speak Gubment. But the job sounds very attractive. Though, I'm WICKED old.


If only OLD was a 3 letter government agency!


----------



## GARDA

Javert said:


> *Any non CS PDs still have decent support from their community/admin?* Mine is in the shitter and it's going nowhere fast. Preferably as close to Boston as possible. Your thoughts? Thank you.





Javert said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I have 10+ years already with the state system. *I would also need a place with GREAT detail potential (currently taking home $110,000ish without breaking a sweat.)* Looks like I'm just stuck, o well. Only about 25 more years to go.


So ask yourself, which one means more to you? 
Because careers with both benefits aren't easily found in equal or great measure.
Would you rather stay "stuck" at your current level of pay, while working for a community/admin that is "in the shitter";
Or... find a new $110,000+ place, close to Boston, with great detail support and better community/admin relations?
Choose wisely.
Anyone else remember the days when this job was a true noble public service calling, as opposed to 
one defined by "I would also need a place with ___, ___, ___ and/or without breaking a sweat"? 
Good luck Javert... I am no longer in tune with this way of thinking, it must be time for me to retire.


----------



## Quo Vadis

Kilvinsky said:


> CBP? OFO? BOP?
> 
> Sorry, I don't speak Gubment. But the job sounds very attractive. Though, I'm WICKED old.


Sorry:

CBP OFO = Customs and Border Protection Office of Field Operations (the uniformed officers in dark blue who work at international airports, ports, shipping facilities, land ports of entry, etc.)

BOP = Federal Bureau of Prisons (Federal prison CO)

1811/special agent/criminal investigator = The job I described and recommended in previous posts. This is what I do.

Please note: I'm only suggesting CBP and BOP as ways to get your foot in the door to the federal retirement system. I'm not recommending those as long-term career paths, because although I've never worked either job, they don't have awesome reputations. CBP does pay a lot better than BOP, but not as well as 1811 gigs.


----------

